# Four New Chicks At Glenn Cottage Eggery



## Rebbetzin (Sep 5, 2010)

Friday I went to the feedstore.. and got four new chicks. They are "older."  Two Ameraucanas and two Red Sex Links

Here they are.







They are "skiddish" of humans.  I sat in the pen with them for about 45 minutes yesterday, just sitting still, not trying to touch them. They came up to me, I was so tempted to reach out to catch one. But... I just sat there quietly.  

Then I put my big chickens in the tractor, right next to the baby chicks.  I fed the big chickens some lettuce by hand. The chicks were watching intently.  I stuck some lettuce in the wire for them, they wouldn't take it until I went away. But, it is a first step. 

They were kept with hundreds of other chicks their own age in a huge covered area at the feedstore. The only thing they know of humans, is they come with a big net and catch some chicks, and then they are gone.  

My last ones were tiny babies when I got them so it was easier, they weren't so afraid of me.  But, I will keep trying to make friends with them.


----------



## dkluzier (Sep 5, 2010)




----------

